# Satin Stitch Problems



## dzombory (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Rather new to embroidery. This is our 1st post on the forum. Own an 09 SWF 1501T. We were stitching a company logo (on oxford dress shirts) with rather wide (7/32"-1/4") satin stitch. We were experiencing random looping on the design. The balance of the design stitches very nicely. We read on one of the forums that for polyester thread the Frame angle A & B should be set to 260. After re-checking all tensions, we changed the angle to 260 and the stitching eliminated all looping, however the machine "knocks and hesitates (step stitching?) while stitching. The stitch goes across the entire width of the letter component and the bobbin width on the backside is very wide...........not the typical 1/3,1/3,1/3. When stitch length gets below a certain length, the machine resumes normal stitch operation and smooth sound. We also have stitched the same logo on an unstructured hat with good results, but the machine still hesitates and knocks. Satin stitch looks great. If we could get the machine to sew smoothly and stop this hesitating-step stitching and machine knocking, we would be happy with our results. Does anyone have any suggestions? What should we have adjusted or changed when changing to the 260 frame angle for A & B?

We appreciate your help and suggestions.

Dale
dalez[USER=126595]@precisionink[/USER]andstitch.com


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Dale,
This is common, not a problem. Satin stitches shouldn't be over 1/4" and when you approach that width, most machines will make that knocking noise. If you do have to go that wide, do a split column.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Agree with Jim - drove me crazy when I was new(er). Not sure of the software you are using but you need to do a split satin unless you make the area narrower. In my software it is done under the column tab, I have the ability to determine how much I want it to split.


----------



## dzombory (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the response. We are using Sierra Libety software. Learning a lot every day we do embroidery. Its great there are folks that will help new people. Will give the split satin stitch a try.

Dale


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Also in the beginning it helps to have some of your beginning work contracted out.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

SWF's are set to 6mm in the Jump change settings which is just under a 1/4 of an inch. If you change that to 12mm which is just under 1/2 inch that will stop the knocking. To change it goto:
1.Settings
2.EMB Parameter Settings
3. Scroll down to #4 Jump Change Data
4.Press Set and change it to 12


Randy


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Yes, you can change the settings,but it's better for a newer embroiderer to get used to the norms. Any satin stitch over 1/4" snags pretty easily and then you do have a mess. IMHO that is We all do what we think is best, that's why we work for ourselves.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I would agree about the snagging of stitches and then they want you to fix that which is next to impossible. If someone insists I usually run a thin line of clear glue on each side to help it last longer. I always try to talk them into splitting the stitch.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I would agree about the snagging of stitches and then they want you to fix that which is next to impossible. If someone insists I usually run a thin line of clear glue on each side to help it last longer. I always try to talk them into splitting the stitch.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

The original poster stated he had one area of the design that the machine made jump stitches. I agree with the split stitch, but if it is a small area and the design has a uniform satin stitch then goes into a split stitch that could make the logo look terrible. 

The poster stated when he made the changes the logo stitched good, he just wanted to make his machine stop the knocking noise the only way to do that would be make the changes in the machine or redo a logo that stitches good.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The split stitch depends on the software. The two I use - Compucon and Floriani both allow you to set at what width it will start the split stitching. So I do not have the issue you are prescribing, but will say you have to have some understanding of how the software and digitizing works. I am sure that the other quality digitizing programs also work on the same order. Wide stitches look good until they are un-hooped and worn.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I use Wilcom Embroidery Studio and it too has the split stitch control. I use it 10 hrs. a day, but like the original poster stated he just had a small distance that was wider than 1/4" so increasing his stitch jump length on his machine will not make that big of a difference. I would rather have a small distance with a little wider satin stitch than a smooth satin stitch that turns in a split stitch. It just wouldn't look good.

Randy


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not disagreeing with you I was just stating another option and included your software as one that would have that option. I think the point is that satin stitches should not be that wide. Setting a flag in the sand over a relative term like 'small distance' is not where I want to be. I deal with a lot of folks that would destroy designs that had wide stitches and then would show up for it to be repaired. Options are provided and the one who sits in front of the machine has to push the buttons. I plan on moving up to Wilcom, but if I have to put in 10 hour days - what will I do with the other 6 hours.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not disagreeing either, no two people do things the same way. What may work for one, would not work for the other. We can only speak from our own experiences. Right now is a good time to upgrade to Wilcom version 2 just came out so it will be about 3 years before the next major version. When I upgraded I got 500.00 off by trading in my old software dongle.

Randy


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks I talked to them at the LB show and will see them at the AC show Friday. I just have to fne the dongle - hate those things.


----------



## Olvert Ortega (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a SWF single head 15 needles... been working fine... but now it started splitting satin stitches... in the design is ok.. but ut started doing it recently... load same desigh in a tajima and works fine.. I don´t know if the operator move some parameters... tought it was the jump solenoid... made a test and is working fine.. already checked some parameters but never moved those in the past so I am not sure what happen... some one can help__ Thanks!... Olvert


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You tagged an old post. You need to start a new thread for your post to get some visibility. If it was sewing one way and now a different way - something has changed. You will have to increase the settings that tell it to split after a certain distance. If you did a firmware upgrade that could have done it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Another problem with long satin stitches is they tend to not provide proper coverage. Their extra length allows them to move around on the garment rather than lying evenly.


----------

